# PINK TO RED CORSA! - My 1st FULL car detail



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi Guys,

This is my 1st thread, So take it easy! :wave:

Right, so, where to start......

Back in April i was you usual 1 bucket with 1 sponge kind of guy.... Since then, I joined CIVINFO.COM as I had got a new Type R and I wanted to look after it properly.... After reading hundred's of post's and learning so much I've spent probably around £1000 (not all in 1 go) on cleaning and detailing kit and now I'm totally obsessed by "detailing". So now my car is fully protected and on the whole, swirl free...... Which is more than can be said for the Mrs's car!

The other half has a "pink" Corsa and has never once looked after it in anyway since she got it, So I took the challenge over 2 days! I had never used a polisher before this day, other than abit of training from a pro.

Now when I say this car was neglected, it really was.

So the outside.......

















YOU THINK THE OUTSIDE IS BAD????? CHECK THE INSIDE!!!



















It was safe to say at this point I realised the task in hand..... I didn't really know where to start.....

So on with the interior I went...
I had to dust, wipe and Hoover every inch of the car 3 times to get the grime and junk from every vent and crevice. Once all the interior plastics and floor was done it was on to cleaning the seats and foot well mats. I used AG interior shampoo for this and i stiff hand brush to agitate, then wipe away. They all came up really clean. I again hovered the interior and got on to dressing the plastics and cleaning the glass. Overall - 3 hours graft just for the inside! :wall: Alot longer than I had scheduled for.



















That just 1 tub of water (I need 3) to rinse my microfiber cloths in after and during dusting.



So..... On to the outside.....



Car was Snow foamed, crevices agitated, rinsed then 2BM.
After that, car was de-tared and de-irond.



*Specs of TAR! *



*TAR GONE!*



*PURPLE RAIN DOING ITS JOB!*



*THE GUILTY CULPRIT WATCHING HER SLAVE!*



A couple of days before, I had a play with AGSRP on the bonnet, applied by hand..... and left for about 1 minute before buffing. This car clearly has no protection what so ever!



So, After a rinse, it was onto the claying. I had never clayed before, so searched the forum for the best technique. I used QD and the water on the bodywork as a lube.




After a final wash, rinse and dry, car DONE! 


I had abit more time to play with, so i decided to tape her up there and then.


Car was covered for the night..... Day 1 complete - about 6hours.

*Day 2.*
1st thing was to uncover the car and dry the dew off....

I was very apprehensive about starting, having never really used a polisher before, let alone by myself, on someone else's car. But... I could hardly make the paint look any worse, so hey, I just applied what I was taught by Matt From MAGIC detail.

I was using the Bigfoot system and all I did was use the polishing pads. (yes a big investment, but I'm hoping to get into this a little more seriously over the coming years).









Polishing finished.... Not many picture here, as i was worried about the weather, so i just cracked on..... Car after polish, before waxing.





After I had waxed twice, I dressed all the trim and added some £9.99 Lidl wheel trims, polished the glass.... Job done!







Its safe to say it looks a different car totally, I'm so happy with what i did.... All in all, just over 12hours i think.

A couple more pictures - Before / After.......







Thanks to everyone and anyone i have stolen ideas and tips from. Thanks to Shaun, Wayne and Matt for direct advice.

Gaz.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice job. 

Big foot is an awesome machine. 

Did you do the car with a black finishing pad?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fantastic turnaround there mate , really good work

Put a new rear number plate just to finish it off :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Very impressive, first time polishing or not that was a great turn around. These 'chalky' reds are great for giving you a boost and really show the difference with before and afters. I hope the missus was suitably impressed and will start looking after the car a little better.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Fantastic work


----------



## simonvespa (Apr 18, 2012)

Fantastic job!!


----------



## neal666 (Jan 9, 2008)

One of the best before and afters I've seen! Totally different car!! 

Great effort!


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Can't believe how good that looks now, and what a difference a set of cheapie wheel trims can make!

Excellent job!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice job.......love these faded reds. Trouble is you get addicted and will be on the hunt for more!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Superb effort!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Great work.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

well done

always a nice one when you pop your first faded cherry

keep on top of the waxing to feed the paint ,a nice oily wax will be fine

will keep the oxidisation at bay for a while

like its been said these are a great showcase as to what you can achieve with the right tools and knowledge

hope she likes it and keeps it clean,i bet the house aint like that


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Brilliant turn around chap. Nice to see your mrs sitting and watching you ( hope she kept the tea / coffee flowing ) I'd be lucky to get a couple of cuppas. 

Fab job mate


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround:thumb:


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Demetri said:


> Put a new rear number plate just to finish it off :thumb:


Was just about to say the same, great work probably double the value of the car now


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Nice work Gaz & thanks for the thanks


----------



## jbhoo (Jun 2, 2013)

Stunning job mate, that's the second pink to red job iv'e seen on here now makes me wonder why the pros don't go out buying all the oxidated cars do them up and sell on, I'm sure you have added hundreds if pounds to the value of the car :car :thumb:


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Fantastic job!! The wheel trims finish it off no end!!


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Excellent turnaround Gaz. So pleased to see my training helped. You're more than welcome to ask for any help or advice, no need to thank me mate


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

Cracking job there mate, amazing turnaround. I got myself a DA just the other day, waiting for a couple of dry days to pop my cherry


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

Rascal_69 said:


> Nice job.
> 
> Big foot is an awesome machine.
> 
> Did you do the car with a black finishing pad?


I got most of the car done with the white rupes pad, but i knew it would clog, so i bought i couple of cheap polishing pads from machine mart the day before as a last resort.


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

steve from wath said:


> well done
> 
> always a nice one when you pop your first faded cherry
> 
> ...


suprisingly the house isnt like that! lmao. but she is looking after it know. Thank fully.


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

slineclean said:


> Brilliant turn around chap. Nice to see your mrs sitting and watching you ( hope she kept the tea / coffee flowing ) I'd be lucky to get a couple of cuppas.
> 
> Fab job mate


Fair play to her, she had a roast ready at 6pm on the sunday (day 1). cant complain!


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Turnarounds on a red like that are fantastic, it makes the car look years younger. Great job.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround, it looks a new car 

Nice other-half too  (I cant beleive i'm the first to say that, usually there is at least a page of comment when someone posts a pic of their good lady!) lol


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

Haha. I was expecting it.


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

Mint job mate,nice write up,what a difference,and more important a few kudos gained with the Mrs no doubt.The only thing i would do is a new set of number plates just to finish it off.hate seeing motors with grubby plates,just my opinion though,well done and keep at it.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

wow, what a transformation, fair play to you for that in a weekend...:doublesho:thumb:

really nice job especially if you're relatively new to it all... i'd second the new number plates though and try and rope the missus into the regular cleaning process so she can get involved in looking after it...:thumb:

hope she's still showing her apreciation... she's a lucky lady for that effort you put in, but then looking at the pic, you're a lucky lad yerself...

top job mate,
rgds stu


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

sfstu said:


> wow, what a transformation, fair play to you for that in a weekend...:doublesho:thumb:
> 
> really nice job especially if you're relatively new to it all... i'd second the new number plates though and try and rope the missus into the regular cleaning process so she can get involved in looking after it...:thumb:
> 
> ...


Haha, I am very lucky to have her in my life (cheese). But there's no way im getting her plates too, I spent a fortune on it as it was. lol. She can buy plates.

Thanks, Gaz


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

that was a real good read so will look forward to any of your other write ups...:thumb:


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

EXCELLENT work fella.

Did you use a DA or Rotary?

Nice one.


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

sargent said:


> EXCELLENT work fella.
> 
> Did you use a DA or Rotary?
> 
> Nice one.


Thanks!

It was rupes bigfoot DA.


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice job! I think the Rupes has paid for itself after that job.


----------



## MickAdams (May 29, 2013)

Great job there, these faded reds always go through a massive transformation. Wish I could get as big a transformation from my silver cars, I spend all day and they look just the same


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great work there fella and looks like it has come up a treat and hope the mrs was pleased.
the wheel trims have made a big difference to the apperance to.
just hooe your mrs will look after it better now or at least leave it to you to keep it clean and tidy


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

Decent turn around mate. Hope you were rewarded for your efforts!


----------



## RefleKtion (Mar 26, 2011)

a monumental effort has gone into this detail by the looks of things. Looks brilliant now though mate, like a totally different car! must have been very satisfying to do?

great first thread, reminds me of my first thread on here, I detailed a C too, except mine wasn't oxidised it was covered in an inch of mold lol.


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

RefleKtion said:


> a monumental effort has gone into this detail by the looks of things. Looks brilliant now though mate, like a totally different car! must have been very satisfying to do?
> 
> great first thread, reminds me of my first thread on here, I detailed a C too, except mine wasn't oxidised it was covered in an inch of mold lol.


VERY satisfying! I still cant believe the transformation!

Thanks for all comments! :thumb:
Gaz


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great turnaround mate looks good.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Excellent job! Well done.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Amazing turn around!

Ive got a mate with a pink corsa C he wants me to work my magic on and only having used my polisher on mine twice im looking forward to fitting in some time just for the 50/50's haha


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

If it was me I would paint the wheels with black smooth Hammerite and then re fit the wheel trims. Other than that great job.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Awesome work. Fresh set of reg plates will really finish it off!


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

What a transformation! Amazing result from your first detail!


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Very good job, looks like a new car.

Now I wasn't perving at the picture of your misses, but there i some kind of weird optical illusion going on. It looks as if the chair she is sitting in is balancing on the handle of the pressure washer.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Excellent job done Gaz give yourself a big pat on the back. Was a pleasure giving you some advice mate. Well done:thumb:


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Awesome work - it looks a diffferent car! Lets hope your missus keeps it looking like that. :thumb:


----------



## Greggsy (Oct 14, 2013)

*Great work!*

I've just joined the DW forum having decided to really look after my latest car (2011 Audi A6 Avant S Line in Ibis white) and am finding posts like this both fascinating and inspiring. My wife thinks I'm mad having spent about £250 on products so far but it looks like that's small beer in comparison to what some of you guys must be spending.

Anyway, top turnaround on the Corsa and thanks for a great write-up. I never understand how so many women I have known over the years who are normally very clean, tidy and house proud, allow their cars to become such skips...

Hope she's enjoying riding around in a gorgeously clean looking car after all your hard work.

:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ace


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Fantastic stuff :thumb:


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

What a fantastic effort - the paintwork change is amazing. The interior is also pretty impressive. Good job!!


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

Greggsy said:


> I've just joined the DW forum having decided to really look after my latest car (2011 Audi A6 Avant S Line in Ibis white) and am finding posts like this both fascinating and inspiring. My wife thinks I'm mad having spent about £250 on products so far but it looks like that's small beer in comparison to what some of you guys must be spending.
> 
> Anyway, top turnaround on the Corsa and thanks for a great write-up. I never understand how so many women I have known over the years who are normally very clean, tidy and house proud, allow their cars to become such skips...
> 
> ...


Its very addictive indeed, especially when your buying better quality products, the price soon rockets, just get the essentials 1st (snow foam lance, 2 buckets, wash mitt, drying towel). Then build on it.

As for the car, thats exaclty true, the Mrs's cant sit down untill everything is tidy in the house.... Then her car was like that! ?????:wall:?????
Gaz


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

Suba said:


> What a fantastic effort - the paintwork change is amazing. The interior is also pretty impressive. Good job!!


lol, Im more proud of the interior! The after pictures dont do it justice, maybe I should of cleaned half and took 50/50's!


----------



## paul mersea (Feb 25, 2013)

great job mate thats it for you now clean car empty pockets corsa looks great keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Greggsy (Oct 14, 2013)

*Addictive*

It is addictive, Gaz!

So far I've bought a m/f drying towel, loads of m/f cloths, some Meguairs m/f wash mitts, two 20ltr buckets with grit guards, snow foam lance and Valet Pro PH Neutral foam, Iron X Pro, Bilt Hamber regular clay bar, Dodo Juice Lime Prime , Collinite 476s wax, Meguairs Ultimate Quick Detailer, Sonus Tyre and Trim gel dressing (and applicator pad) and some Chemical Guys wheel guard. Oh, and Autoglym Bodywork shampoo (I wanted the Bilt Hamber PH neutral but can only seem to get it online and having had all the other stuff listed delivered earlier, I didn't fancy paying another load of P&P to get it...).

Spent about 5 hours giving it the full works with all of the above last week and it was looking very nice, although with a white car (my first), I don't think the results are anywhere near as impressive as they are on other colours, deeper metallics etc.. Then I parked it in a car park and came back the next day to find it covered in tree sap! :wall: Fortunately there was a heavy dew the following night and the sap came off very easily when I washed it in the morning, probably thanks to the Collinite and Mequairs QD I'd finished it off with a few days previously. :thumb:

Interior wise, I've already got various products but I also bought some Wonder Wheels leather cleaner and feed which was easy to use although the interior is in great condition anyway.

Today I did a very quick job on the engine bay with some Autoglym Engine and Machine Cleaner followed by a blast with Autoglym Rubber and Vinyl care and it's looking very nice. :lol:

All of the above were purchased following research on here and reviews on CleanYourCar so thanks to everyone for all of your wise words and tips!

Next job is to attempt a repair on the minor scuffs on the alloys (caused by previous owner) and to paint the rotors and break callipers with Hammerite smooth silver...

Oh, yes, and to do all of the above on the wife's new metallic black Merc which I think will really pop!

Greggsy.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Great work there fellow civinfoer. 

Keep it up


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Well done fella, awesome turn around you've accomplished. :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Top effort mate. She must be chuffed with that


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

Greggsy said:


> It is addictive, Gaz!
> 
> So far I've bought a m/f drying towel, loads of m/f cloths, some Meguairs m/f wash mitts, two 20ltr buckets with grit guards, snow foam lance and Valet Pro PH Neutral foam, Iron X Pro, Bilt Hamber regular clay bar, Dodo Juice Lime Prime , Collinite 476s wax, Meguairs Ultimate Quick Detailer, Sonus Tyre and Trim gel dressing (and applicator pad) and some Chemical Guys wheel guard. Oh, and Autoglym Bodywork shampoo (I wanted the Bilt Hamber PH neutral but can only seem to get it online and having had all the other stuff listed delivered earlier, I didn't fancy paying another load of P&P to get it...).
> 
> ...


Nice work Greggsy! Next it will be the DA, Polishes and pads!

Thanks everyone for kinda words, im very happy with it... more importantly, so is the task master!

Gaz:thumb:


----------



## Greggsy (Oct 14, 2013)

*DA Polisher*

Hi Gaz,

I've already told the wife that I want a Meguairs G220 DA polisher for Christmas and she's so far refusing! I think she'll concede when she realises that the more time I spend on the cars and bikes, the less time I spend at the golf club...:lol:

Greggsy.


----------



## Astra-92 (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow this is brilliant! Well Done! 

Would you be able to get the same outcome if you polished by hand? 

I have a family members car just like that with the red turning pink and I do not have a machine polisher and was wondering if it would look good done by hand but not as good done by machine? 

Thanks


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

Astra-92 said:


> Wow this is brilliant! Well Done!
> 
> Would you be able to get the same outcome if you polished by hand?
> 
> ...


Exactly.... You would deffinatly improve the car by hand.... But probably would t have the depth in color. Also... Your arms will drop off! Lol.

Thanks for comments.


----------



## Nick Shaw (Aug 29, 2007)

Great turnaround, all it needs is a fresh set of plates!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

looks a different car ! Hope the mrs paid you back


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

craigeh123 said:


> looks a different car ! Hope the mrs paid you back


In what :lol:


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

wonderful work, good lad. looks gawjus now


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Its nice to see a great transformation like that well done


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

Rascal_69 said:


> In what :lol:


In kind! :thumb:


----------



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

Quality work that. Well done. You probably doubled it's value!


----------



## ericgtisuffolk (Apr 26, 2007)

great job, so satisfying doing a faded red car


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

PIRHONEY said:


> Quality work that. Well done. You probably doubled it's value!


Yer, lets be honest, no one would pay much for the car previously to it having the once over!


----------



## Ryboy_23 (Feb 18, 2013)

Brilliant work there keep it up I have how did u find the rupes ?


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ryboy_23 said:


> Brilliant work there keep it up I have how did u find the rupes ?


It was great, easy to use, I was lucky enough to try one and be shown how to use it properly before I bought 1, youve just got to go slow with it.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

amazing work


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks like new, good job.


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Car looks amazing! Great job! Planning to do my first machine polish over christmas hols, hopefully i will get my missus's car looking as good as your corsa!
Great pics too!


----------



## Hazza (Oct 14, 2013)

Great turn around, You would think it to be a different car!


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks like a totally different car! Nice work, you must be well chuffed for a first attempt, gives me some confidence for when I get round to it!


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Fantastic job.


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow. Great job. It's vauxhalls plan to let their paint fade so u can have the satisfaction of polishing it to better than new! :buffer::lol: Im getting my first polisher v soon. I can't wait to start polishing!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks good! Make sure its kept protected though as it will soon fade again!


----------



## klink (Oct 17, 2010)

Just looking back through threads and saw this and I must say this is a great job. I was impressed with the seats. From a guy in the states "just outstanding".


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Superb job fella, totally transformed the car :thumb:


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks guys! HNY!


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Good job mate.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

what a turn around!


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

WOW 
Amazing


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

What a transformation from that faded pink paint to glossy red :thumb: Top job.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Fantastic before and after results. I love threads like these, such an inspiration.


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice job ;-)


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

great effort mate especially for your first crack at it.


----------



## Coby (Sep 9, 2013)

Amazing turnaround.... I got bought a DA for Christmas, Can't wait to get out and use it.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Looks amazing mate. A guy at work has the same colour corsa (pink) and as i`m looking for my first car to do for practise i may show him this thread.

Did you use SRP on all the car, i didnt read if you used any other polish.


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

bradleymarky said:


> Looks amazing mate. A guy at work has the same colour corsa (pink) and as i`m looking for my first car to do for practise i may show him this thread.
> 
> Did you use SRP on all the car, i didnt read if you used any other polish.


No, only used SRP on that small section of the bonnet, that was before I machined the car. The polish I used for entire car was the ultra fine Rupees polish. http://www.rupestool.com/p/us/en/0208532346461_en

Any fine polish will correct oxidised paint.
Thanks for comments! :thumb:


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks amazing, what a turnaround! Hope the Mrs was pleased too!


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

What a brilliant read! That was a superb job.


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

Cheers! Can't wait for spring to do another!


----------



## vick (Jan 1, 2011)

Great turnaround!:thumb:


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

That's an awesome end result.


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Fantastic result on the car!

Top job OP:thumb:


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Great work! Hope the other half thanked you properly! haha :thumb:

Chris


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Good job, it really is amazing to see on paintworks faded like this, the result after some polishing,

But what did you put on as protection?


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

A superb job an amazing turn around well done you.


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

Carshine said:


> Good job, it really is amazing to see on paintworks faded like this, the result after some polishing,
> 
> But what did you put on as protection?


Thanks,

I used a tough selant followed up by a wax.... its still looking good now tbh, not amazing, but much, much better.

If that was 10/10, its now 8/10, but come spring, I will see to it again.

Gaz


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Excellent results. I find the pink to red work very rewarding.


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

Car needs doing again now!


----------



## Toxicvrs (May 21, 2014)

Top job! I've just done a 1993 corsa in a similar condition! No photos sadly but the hard work is really worth it when you can see the difference! I didn't tell the owner I'd touch it so when they got it back after repairing my car they got a nice shock!


----------

